# Fishing on Raisin Cain



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Headed out Saturday with a friend from work. Had north winds and a light chop. Loaded up with bait at the Mass and headed out about 15 miles. We were trying a new spot. Water was 75' and clear. After about 5 min we had a keeper AJ on a large cig flatlined behind the boat. After 4-5 more shorts and a few Snappersaurus's we got out second keeper AJ. Then we got three nice Mangroves Hooked up with a nice King that cut off (no steel). And learned a lesson about Cobia.....ALWAYS have a line ready. Had a nice fish cruze right by the boat. Then the sharks came. All in all a good day. Headed back after about 3 hours of fishing. Sorry only 2 pics.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"ALWAYS have a line ready..."

TRUE this...

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fine snappers !


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Grey's*

Those are some really nice grey's, great job. Can't wait until I get out on my first trip this year. Won't be long now.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are some quality Mangroves. Nice Job !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Jack's....one must always have a Cobia Jig ready to go.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Man... those mangroves make me hungry! SOO TASTY!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice mangroves for sure. Good eats too.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Not a bad day at all! I can't wait to get out for the first time this year myself. I need the weather to ease on up a bit though.


----------



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

I was out once and we were anchored. As I was getting a fly line ready, I heard.....cobia!!! Threw on an LY and as soon as it hit the water the fight was on. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A few years ago my nephew and I went out toward the Edge in big seas, early May. It was his last day in P'cola so we were dedicated...

Stopped at a couple buoys for bait. At one there was a nice Cobia. He was driving, so I dropped the bait rod and hooked on a small blue crab we got from my trap. FISH ON!!!

Well 30 minutes later he spits the hook.

DANG!!!

We motor back to the buoy and guess what, there he is AGAIN... Drop another crab and BANG, he's on... 20 minutes later a 40 pounder is in the boat....

We head south. 2 hours later we anchor up on the Edge, put out a couple flat lines.. then dropped down for Mingo's. 5 minutes later a 60# Cobia shows up at the back of the boat like a puppy looking for a hand out.

My nephew, very purposely and carefully tries to tie bare a hook onto a Cobia Rod so as to present a near naked bait. In the mean time, I real up my Mingo rig with a 3 ounce weight, swivel, 4 feet of 40 # leader, circle hook and a small piece of squid. I literally dip it in front of the lost puppy, nee Cobia, and he swallows it. Twenty minutes later, MY second Cobia of the day. 60 pounds!

My nephew STILL does not forgive me...

LUCKY, but ALWAYS have an extra rod rigged for a quick live bait up here in the summer.

Jim


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go Capt!


----------

